# Kelly Moore



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I have a buddy that just opened up a Kelly Moore store in my town. I know little to nothing about Kelly Moore products. Would love opinions of their products from you guys. What products do you recommend etc. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

you like it, it sucks.... common... I know someone out there uses them. If you are in the shadows lurking, this is your chance to give your ten cents. I really would appriciate the feedback.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Its good stuff. Its about all I use. I really like the 1245 Acry-Shield for exteriors and their Dura-poxy (1685 or 1680, its an int/ext but not good for siding, dries to hard) is awesome on int. trim or ext. doors. I use a lot of 1010 or 1040 on interiors (thats probably the 2nd best of their interior stuff)
They also have one of the few truly washable/scrubable flats, 655.

The only downside is they are somewhat limited in their product line up. Not a lot of bells and whistles but thats not a bad thing, it keeps the prices down.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I use them as well.Great stuff,their 1245 is great for siding,cant be raw but what siding is nowadays,their 1240 we use to prime raw wood,their 255 primer is excellent for raw wood,tanin bleeding wood espiecially,pricey for sure but you can count on it.

Love the 1685 Dura-Poxy for int/ext doors and trim,even use it for cabinets,interior walls


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Interesting you should bring this up. Just today I got a letter enclosed with my bill from my paint supplier (Miller Paint - a northwest company). They are buying out four of the five Kelly Moore stores in the Portland/Vancouver area. Don't have them down where I live.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I started using Kelly Moore in the late 70's. The price still isn't bad compared to others, and their products are very consistent. You can pick up a stock color you've used twelve years ago and it'll still match pretty damn good! I also had the opportunity to work at their Santa Clara Manufacturing plant as a temporary laborer years ago, and was impressed with their lab and production facility.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Their Gunfighter series of brushes suck so bad they even make poor dusters.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Kelly Moore is all I use . Period 1245 for exteriors the dura poxy for doors and trim their hybrid oil / latex is good also . I have exteriors going on 8 years and still look good . Also being from Texas . I try other paints but always go back to Kelly Moore .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Kelly Moore is all I use . Period 1245 for exteriors the dura poxy for doors and trim their hybrid oil / latex is good also . I have exteriors going on 8 years and still look good . Also being from Texas . I try other paints but always go back to Kelly Moore .


What do you think of their brushes?


----------



## AbsolutePaint (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with the others on the Dura Poxy and 1245 good stuff, the 1240 exterior flat is a lot better now than a few years ago when it had some problems with flashing especially on siding . I use a lot of the Dura Poxy on cabinets because of the durability and how hard it dries so quickly in case you need to sand.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> What do you think of their brushes?


if you have this brush, you can make money
WOOSTER ULTRA/PRO® FIRM LINDBECK®
I haven't found another that does it for me. 
There are no Kelly Moore's within 50 miles


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

The brushes suck ! I use pro form 
And Wooster BM 125 I have a bunch of those km brushes Maybe use them primer.


----------



## ShineBrightPainting (May 4, 2011)

*KM*

I have had good luck using the KM Brushes, although I tend to grab the Purdy's as well. I tend to like 1650 for most trim work, however 1685 is king. For their flat I like 1005 and 550 for interior. I used 485 before for rental repaints and blow and go new construction, however it seems to have too many inconsistencies with flow and coverage now, therefore no more 485.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Always interesting to get the varying opinions on things. Some people hate a particular paint which others think is great. Some guys can't stand a certain brand of brush, others love em. Very few things seem to be a constant this business.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Interesting you should bring this up. Just today I got a letter enclosed with my bill from my paint supplier (Miller Paint - a northwest company). They are buying out four of the five Kelly Moore stores in the Portland/Vancouver area. Don't have them down where I live.


Maybe not, but you do have some of the best dunes in country :thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Maybe not, but you do have some of the best dunes in country :thumbsup:


A bit south and to the west but they are something to behold. :yes:


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

is it Benjamin Moore's Daughter?.... kelly moore

..nah Jk never used it,


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gotdibz said:


> is it Benjamin Moore's Daughter?.... kelly moore
> 
> ..nah Jk never used it,


:thumbup: I was going to say that


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

Kelly Moore's 1245, Exterior, Low sheen. Two thumbs up.


----------



## BADPIG (Sep 5, 2008)

I mainly use Kelly Moore paints. I use alot of the KM Pro Series (1005 / 1040 / 1050...) for Interior Work. This is the step below the 1200 series premium paints. 

The customer service at the Kelly Moore I go to are excellent and have saved my bacon more than a few times. I've got to know the staff well over the years. They treat me and my staff / clients well.

The Low Sheen for exteriors is just awesome. The customers are very happy with the product look and the wear and durability is solid.

James.


----------

